# Hogens book



## JDenz

Anyone have it?


----------



## RyuShiKan

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> 
> *Anyone have it? *




Hogen who?


----------



## Kirk

> _Originally posted by RyuShiKan _
> 
> *Hogen who? *



Colonel Hogan, entitled "Me And The Boys From Stalag 13".


----------



## JDenz

anybody??


----------



## jfarnsworth

I'm interested. I never heard of it.


----------



## Shinobi

LOL maybe he means Hulk Hogan and his new book for all us Hulkamaniacs.


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Shinobi _
> *LOL maybe he means Hulk Hogan and his new book for all us Hulkamaniacs. *



:rofl: :rofl: 
There's not much to know brother. Training, saying your prayers, and eating your vitamins.


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Shinobi _
> *LOL maybe he means Hulk Hogan and his new book for all us Hulkamaniacs. *



Hulk Hogan.......Hulkamaniacs.......:shrug:


----------



## JDenz

Hogans back


----------



## Shinobi

Well you know somethin' Brother, I been trainin', sayin' my Prayers, eatin' my vitamins for 15 years dude and I still aint built like Ultimate Warrior dude!


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Shinobi _
> *Well you know somethin' Brother, I been trainin', sayin' my Prayers, eatin' my vitamins for 15 years dude and I still aint built like Ultimate Warrior dude! *



Ultimate Warrior.......Now he ruled!


----------



## Shinobi

LOL no he didn't. All he ever did was run around snarling while beating his chest and shaking the ropes. Now he's a Republican Politician, which is fitting


----------



## jfarnsworth

WWWWhhhhhhheeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwww!!!!!

Rick Flair is the man. end of story.:asian:


----------



## Shinobi

Nahh, noone ever has or ever will match the Red Rosster. He was da man! :asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Shinobi _
> *Nahh, noone ever has or ever will match the Red Rosster. He was da man! :asian: *



Who???_(scratching my head)_  I've never heard of this person.


----------



## Shinobi

WHAT?!?!?!? You don't know who Red Rooster is?!?!!!!!!!!!!!!?!??!?!


----------



## jfarnsworth

No I sure don't; and please tell me that his costume isn't a rooster. :shrug:


----------



## Shinobi

LOL, his costume was red tights, boots, and a red streak in his hair, set to barnyard music. It was quite the amusing gimmick. Played by Terry Taylor.


----------



## Master of Blades

Kurt Angle rules! Its True Its True! And Team Angle are wicked as well!


----------



## jfarnsworth

Kurt Angle. Ok I'll give you that he's tough and good. I like that he actually has an amateur background with awesome accomplishments.


----------



## Shinobi

Nahh, Benoit is better.


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Shinobi _
> *Nahh, Benoit is better.  *



Dont even get me started......May I remind you who lost at the royal rumble


----------



## Shinobi

That don't matter! Benoit is pound for pound the best PRO Wrestler in Pro Wrestling today. And an excellent Catch Wrestler. Afterall, the standard has been set. If you come from The Dungeon, you're a step above the rest!


----------



## jfarnsworth

Benoit, Now there's another guy that has great technical skills. I like his intensity.


----------



## Shinobi

Chris Benoit is the most underused talent in the WWE. He should be World Champion by now, but nope, we keep the same old grind. Triple H, Angle, Rock, or we get a steroid loaded rookie winning the Belt 5 months after he started.


----------



## Master of Blades

Hmmm.......Brock Lesnar isnt all that anymore. Triple H is just annoying me now and Scott Steiner isnt all that anymore. What really pissed me off was them showing all those Undertaker coming back as the Phenom (The old deadman one) which got me all excited AND THEN they go and bring him back as the American Take it up the ***! Really pissed me off! And actually the most under used talent award also goes to RVD. I'm not too impressed with what RAW has been doing. I have however been enjoying Mysterio and John Cena rapping on Smackdown


----------



## Shinobi

LMAO, American take it up the ***! LOL that was too funny. Yeah, RVD too. I hate Mysterio. His entire gimmick has been stolen from other Wrestlers, besides the fact he has to have the bookers layout the Matches for him, in order to do all that (barely) high flying crap. If you like his style, tune into NWA-TNA and watch Amazing Red. He truly IS Amazing!


----------



## TLH3rdDan

the red rooster??? you must be kidding right? 



> AND THEN they go and bring him back as the American Take it up the ***!



i didnt know they were bringing back the brooklyn brawler... or is it his former boyfriend pat patterson?


----------



## Shinobi

Well you know somethin' brother, I am kidding! Because it allways has and allways will be about Hulk Hogan DUDE!


----------



## RCastillo

daffy, it's the *nwo* all the way!


----------



## JDenz

He better come out to the old style Hogan music to "I am a real american"


----------



## Shinobi

Nahh, the old WCW Theme "American Made"!


----------



## Master of Blades

I was dissapointed with the NWO storyline in the WWE. They came back........did Jack **** and then members split and the whole team became crap. When they added Booker T there was NO storyline at all! After he left and Kevin Nash came back I was sooooooooooo dissapointed. Kevin Nash JUST got back from Injury, first match in the WWE. He runs forward after Irish Whipping whoever and trips and does something to his legs. He's been out ever since :shrug: 

And Mysterio is cool. I preffered him with the Devil Horns and no mask in WCW though........:shrug: 

Hulk Hogan should go into a corner and shrivel up......He doesnt deserve to wrestle anymore. He slows everything down :shrug:


----------



## JDenz

lol he always did


----------



## Shinobi

Had Hulk Hogan not came around, we would not be talking Wrestling. That's a fact. And disrespecting him is bullshyte!


----------



## JDenz

Ya Hogan was the guy that saved wrestling that deosn't mean he should be wrestling now.  "Let me fight McMan it worked for stone cold why not me."


----------



## Shinobi

First of all, quit blaming him. Vince is the one who brought him back. Vince needs Hulk, not the other way around. Look how many times he's tried to pass the Torch. Ultimate Warrior(who? where?) 13 years ago, Goldberg(who? Huh? Ahh yes thinks he's worth $15 million a year), Rock(If ya smelllll, what roles Hollywood, is given), Triple H(Oh Steph, oh, oh, how bout another big push?), Angle(You suck, you suck, yes you money hungry p.o.s. you really do suck! Now leave OUR sport!)Brock Lesnar???(GOOOOOOOOOOOLDBROCK, GOOOOOOOLDBROCK.) And Hogan, Bret Hart, and numerous others said it best. Everytime Hogan passes it on to someone, they drop the ball.Hogan retired in 1994, WCW begged him to come back. When Vince Russo got the idea he was God and could fire people who are above him, Hogan left and wasn't going to return. XWF asked for his help and he did it to help the besiness. McMahon begs him to return a year ago, and again recently. Oh, and 49 isn't old. Go up to your Sensei's in the Dojo and tell them "you're old, time to go." and see what happens. Not going to? Exactly. The facts remain, Hogan made WWF, when he left it nearly died, had it not been for Bret Hart it would have. WCW, he turned it from a small time promotion to #1 in the World. He leaves? Ha, bye bye WCW. WWE? The ratings tell the real truth, everytime he returns the rating increase. He leaves, decrease. Wrestling on a large scale cannot survive without him. When Hogan does leave, say hello to Regional Wrestling once again.


----------



## jfarnsworth

Just give me amateur wrestling to watch. I'd rather see someone deserve to win with one on one competition. A guy that worked his butt off in training, desire, dedication, and discipline where technique wins over a running lariat and dropping the leg from the top rope.:shrug:


----------



## Shinobi

I'll take Pro. Having done both, Pro is way harder to pull off, cause you're in pain and gotta be accurate everytime, or else you or the guy you're against are going CRACK! Like Sids leg, or Droz' neck. I never got much out of Amatuer in High School. Actually...I was bored. *shrugs* go figure.


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *Ya Hogan was the guy that saved wrestling that deosn't mean he should be wrestling now.  "Let me fight McMan it worked for stone cold why not me." *



Say it loud man! And I dunno Shinobi you've done Pro Wrestling as in Tv wrestling?


----------



## Shinobi

LOL it's not TV Wrestling. But yes, i've done Pro Wrestling on the Indy level. Some guys were in the Gym looking for Muscular guys to form a team of Pro Wrestlers who travel the World and Wrestle for all the promotions. They talked to me, I said ok, they trained me, then we started out locally. Some stuff happened and the team disbanded so I wrestled Indy for awhile, then hurt my neck and haven't done it since.


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Shinobi _
> *LOL it's not TV Wrestling. But yes, i've done Pro Wrestling on the Indy level. Some guys were in the Gym looking for Muscular guys to form a team of Pro Wrestlers who travel the World and Wrestle for all the promotions. They talked to me, I said ok, they trained me, then we started out locally. Some stuff happened and the team disbanded so I wrestled Indy for awhile, then hurt my neck and haven't done it since. *



Sounds cool, so did you have a finishing move and everything?


----------



## Shinobi

Yeah, either I pinned the person 1-2-3 or they pinned me.  


No, it wasn't really that cool. I mean, it was fun Wrestling, even though it was usually 10 or 20 ppl watching, but the pay sucked as did the training.


----------



## Master of Blades

No finishing move! C'mon wheres the Chokeslam off the top rope or the DDT through thr Table onto a chair off the burning turnbuckle! Wheres the originality! Not even a suplex?


----------



## ace

Pro wrestlers Train Hard Core
it May Be a Work & Yes They are Highly Skilled at
A Proper Break Fall.

But They Spend 90% of There Life doing What They Do.
They Even Do 2-3  Shows A day.

They are in Great Shape Most of Them
They Spend Hours Working in the Gym.

Look At Triple H, Steinar, Booker T
The Next time U Think it's Fake Look at Ray Mesterio Jr
Sabu, Rob Vanam These Guy's Throw Them Selves over
The Top Rope Land on a guy & not Kill Them.


----------



## jfarnsworth

Um, finishing move, yeah. Well. I'd look perfect doing the Randy Savage elbow drop off of the top rope.


----------



## Shinobi

My finish move was a gorilla press/big splash combo. Yes, not origional at all. Buuut, I wasn't taught origionality. I was taught the basics then sent out there for little companies to work.


----------



## ace

it's a killer Rush


----------



## Cruentus

My little brother is an Indy wrestler in Michigan. 


What State are you from?


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by ace _
> *Pro wrestlers Train Hard Core
> it May Be a Work & Yes They are Highly Skilled at
> A Proper Break Fall.
> 
> But They Spend 90% of There Life doing What They Do.
> They Even Do 2-3  Shows A day.
> 
> They are in Great Shape Most of Them
> They Spend Hours Working in the Gym.
> 
> Look At Triple H, Steinar, Booker T
> The Next time U Think it's Fake Look at Ray Mesterio Jr
> Sabu, Rob Vanam These Guy's Throw Them Selves over
> The Top Rope Land on a guy & not Kill Them. *



Did anyone say they didnt think they trained hard :shrug:


----------



## ace

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Just give me amateur wrestling to watch. I'd rather see someone deserve to win with one on one competition. A guy that worked his butt off in training, desire, dedication, and discipline where technique wins over a running lariat and dropping the leg from the top rope.:shrug: *


----------



## jfarnsworth

At least someone agrees with me.


----------



## JDenz

49 is old.   49 in wrestling years is like 90.  Look at him he can barley walk around the ring.  He was never a great athletic wrestler anyways.  It was always about personalitly.   His leg drop that gets about 6 inches off the ground these days.  The last thing hogan needs is to get in there with another real stiff wrestler.  He needs to be in there with athletic guy.  If you think a hogan match is better then a Chris Ben. Kurt Ang. match you are out there.


----------



## Shinobi

I am from AZ. 


I never said his Matches was better. I just said without him on the show, Wrestling will cease to be massive like a few years back. That's a fact. Look at the ratings everytime he leaves. Everytime he goes, so do alot  of fans. And I think he deserves more then to just be thrown in a Manager spot. They had a good thing going with he and Edge. He passed his wisdom onto Edge and helped Edge. It was a good angle. I think they could do something with class for Hogan and Flair. I dunno, make them the GM's of Raw and SD. These are the guys who made Wrestling what it is and deserve nothing but respect. And look at this. They have Hogan losing to everyone, making him look weak, and poor Flair is stuck standing in Cripple H's shadow. My booking idea is this....


Take each guy on the show and push them. Flair on Raw could win all the Titles on there battling his way to the Raw Title. Hogan could do that for SD. At next years WM they can fight each other in a double Main Event. Winner of both Titles advances against another opponent, who could be someone deserving such as Bautista, RVD, Edge, Benoit,Storm, Jericho,  ect. My vote is Benoit. The winner can drop the straps to, say Benoit, who goes on to be the Undisputed Champion. The next weeks shows Linda McMahon announces whomever is Raw SD by then and Steph have been fired, and Flair and Hogan can replace them. They're still on TV, still in respectable rolls, and have hopefully successfully passed the torch to a younger fighter. Then this person(Benoit) can defend the Belt against anyone and everyone, and build up fresh storylines and fueds.


----------



## JDenz

Except in today high pace wrestling that angle is way to long.  Angles are started and ended in a month now.  Since there is a PPV everymonth.  And sorry but it is time to get out of the 80's.  Hogan and Flairs time for wrestling is over.  All the top guys make Hogan and Flair look small. HHH, Big Pappa, Big Show, Undertaker. I mean look at Flair standing next to H he looks like a midget.  Hogan has old man muscles.  Neither of them can move in the ring.  No one wants to see them try and half *** there way through a match.  I mean look how bad that knockout of Vince looked.  They have enough bad stiff wrestlers.  H, Rock, the new and improved stone cold, Steiner.   If they want to do anything they should but hogan and flair in charge of Raw and Smackdown.  Then they could still get mike time without wrestling though that probley wouldn't work so good for Hogan.  (since he likes everything to rotate around him, and his type of Mike work isn't that good for that type of position.


----------



## Shinobi

Where do you get your info? Hulk Hogan doesn't want everything to revolve around him. I've met the guy at Autograph singings as well as WWE events locally, and he is very humble. I think putting over Angle, Brock, Crips, ect showed that. This whole egomaniac thing stems from WCW, when whoever got fired decided to leave and trash Hogan, Hall, and Nash because they was on top. Which carried onto all the newsboards, no doubt ran by 13 year old marks who believe everything they hear. I think the ratings and that ovation last Thursday shows beyond a shadow of a doubt what the fans paying to go to the shows want. They're tired of Austin, Crips, Rock, ect. If Vince ever dreams of staying on top he needs to create spots for Flair and Hogan on TV. Cause they're bringing in ratings. Another problem, I think fans are tired of IS all the short 2 week storylines. They're sick of having a new top guy and new storyline after every PPV. I don't blame them, considering it's frustrating. Look at the 1980's, the glorydays when Wrestling was HUGE, and again in WCW '96-'98. The most success was drawn out storylines and angles that told a story. Like the nWo. Or even Goldberg. It's time to go back to what works and go back to the old ways of creating new stars. Or else, say hello to Territories again.


----------



## JDenz

I was talking about his Mic. stlye.  I am saying that Hogan has a lot of work to do before he can be on the mike and not wrestling.  Maybe he could go on a cleaning up the WWF thing of something.


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Shinobi _
> *My finish move was a gorilla press/big splash combo. Yes, not origional at all. Buuut, I wasn't taught origionality. I was taught the basics then sent out there for little companies to work. *



Hmmmmmm...........sounds cool?  I would have a DDT I think...........Who thinks Scott Steiner was much better in the old days with Rick Steiner?


----------



## Shinobi

It wasn't cool. I stole that combo from Ultimate Warrior cause I couldn't think up anything else. Yes Steiner was better pre-Steroid Poppa Pump era.


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Hmmmmmm...........sounds cool?  I would have a DDT I think...........Who thinks Scott Steiner was much better in the old days with Rick Steiner?  *



Talk about a genetic freak of nature. Well it would be if he didn't use the steroids. He is pretty impressive anyhow.


----------



## JDenz

there are alot of good gentics there.  Steroids are real good but even they can only do so much.


----------



## TLH3rdDan

has anyone heard of world wrestling allstars? i think thats what they are calling it... i saw the commercial for an upcoming pay per view on direct tv... they have sting, perry saturn, and for some odd reason jeff jarret... which kinda confused me since he has his own promotion now with his dad the nwa/tna thing... and yes sting is still doing the crow gimmick lol... also i finished reading jerry lawlers book... very interesting read... not to mention i had no idea that the godfather was papa shango, or that kane was dr. issac yankem dds, the whole thing about what happened when he left the wwe when the kat got fired was pretty interesting... not to mention the whole 10 page chapter on his sex stories from the road lol... and some of the ribs he pulled off were really sick and twisted lol


----------



## Shinobi

WWA, yep. NWA-TNA has a working relationship with WWA, as TNA only has 1 show per week, they work together sometimes on tour.


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Shinobi _
> *It wasn't cool. I stole that combo from Ultimate Warrior cause I couldn't think up anything else. Yes Steiner was better pre-Steroid Poppa Pump era. *



Well I thought it was cool till you told me that! You were my idol man! :shrug:


----------



## ace

http://www.worldwrestlingallstars.com/cgi-binew

or http://www.worldwrestlingallstars.com/cgi-binev

The last letter in my search is not visiable.
& this is my 1st time trying to submit a web site
so bare with me as i crawl into this Computer world


----------



## Shinobi

LOL I am nobodies idol! All these fans here tonight can STICK IT BROTHER!


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Shinobi _
> *LOL I am nobodies idol! All these fans here tonight can STICK IT BROTHER! *



*Runs down to ring and Gives the Rock Bottom followed by Peoples Elbow to Shinobi*

Just Bring It!  








Actually forget I said that cuz I sounded sooooo sad 

:shrug:


----------



## ace

I Love Pro wrestling lines
:cheers:


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by ace _
> *I Love Pro wrestling lines
> :cheers: *



Well then Oh its True! Its Damn True! :rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Well then Oh its True! Its Damn True! :rofl: *



OH, yeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhh.


----------



## ace




----------



## Master of Blades

'Tis true. But apparently I have heard that its on a decline recently  Maybe this Rock Hogan thing at No Way Out will help boost it again. I really hate the Steiner Triple H thingy though :soapbox:


----------



## ace




----------



## Shinobi

Rock boost ratings? Pff, we allready had Hogan v.s. Rock this time last hear. But yes, Hogan can bring up ratings.


On a Triple H note, it looks like Test wasn't the only one who had to cut his hair due to it being similiar then The Lame Games. Apparently Indy Wrestler/New WWE Signee has similiar hair and is being forced to cut it as well. Ahh, politics.


----------



## JDenz

Rock Hogan is not going to be any better then last time and last time it wasn't that good.  I am telling you guys if hogan is going to wrestle he needs to wrestle guys that can carry him and sell his moves.


----------



## Shinobi

Carry him? Pfff, he doesn't need anyone to carry him. Heck, he's 49 years old and better then 90% of the roster. And no I aint kidding. We got Dead Man No-Selling, Cripple H, HBoreK, Nash, those 3 seem to have "injuries" an awful lot, we got The Next Big Spot-Botcher who misses his F5 finished EVERY time, we have Big Poppa Can't go more then 3 minutes, we got Jeff I miss every spot Hardy, we have a 7'2", 500lb lard *** who gets winded just walking down the ramp, and we have The Peoples Chump, who no-sells 10 minutes, hits a few boring moves, then wins....before heading back to Hollywood. The only good guys they got are Jericho, Storm, Edge, RVD, and Benoit. And Batista though he's still learning.


----------



## JDenz

What do you think Hogan does these days.  Hits his own hands high leg kicks guys in the knee does the big leg drop that you couldn't slide a quarter under.


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Shinobi _
> *Rock boost ratings? Pff, we allready had Hogan v.s. Rock this time last hear. But yes, Hogan can bring up ratings.
> 
> 
> On a Triple H note, it looks like Test wasn't the only one who had to cut his hair due to it being similiar then The Lame Games. Apparently Indy Wrestler/New WWE Signee has similiar hair and is being forced to cut it as well. Ahh, politics. *



Yeah but Test looks cool with Short hair. Not sure bout Triple H and them lots


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by ace _




Ace,
My wife asked me earlier today if I would like to go to a Raw show when it's in columbus next time. I told her that I'd actually rather go to the div. II district tournament in Galion, OH. The div. II projected state champ and the projected 2 place placer have the same district this year. Hopefully the people running the tourney will have enough sense to put them in the other half bracket to meet in the finals. That's what I'm interested in seeing at the district finals on saturday night. Should be a good time.


----------



## JDenz

lol bak to topi does anyone have Hogans book?


----------



## Master of Blades

No I have Kurt Angles though, that was a good read. Speaking of Angle I watched Smackdown for the first time in ages and Team Angle are pretty wicked. What do you think of them?


----------



## Shinobi

They absolutely suck. Now we got 3 guys, Angle, Lesnar, and Shelton Bejamin who've all been handed contracts simply because they was High School Wrestlers. None of them care about the Industry, they only care about the $$$. And none of the 3 had to pay any dues. So, I say get rid of them. And fod Gods sakes keep them away from Benoit. They aint even in his league.


----------



## JDenz

Are you kidding?   Angle is an olympic champ, Brock Is a three time all American I am pretty sure.  If you call that not paying your dues you are definitly wrong.  I would bet you not one guy in the WWE was in the kind of shape that Angle was in for the Olympics


----------



## Shinobi

No, that isn't paying dues. Paying your dues is paying to go to a Wrestling School, learning, Wrestling the Indy scene, then working your way up. NOT getting a big dollar contract faxed to you that states you'll be paid to train in a cushy Gym then being placed on the roster, where you're the top guy in under a year. They've been given free rides. Never earned it. And I could care less what their past "accomplishments" are. That has nothing to do with here and now.


----------



## Master of Blades

Something tells me your a Benoit fan. Okay I hear you.......maybe they dont have the right attitude or whatever but listen to this. when they go out to that ring Angle and the like give 110% when they get in that ring. I dont care what they think like out of it, as long as they make sure the crowd is happy and that they put on a good show then its cool. And I disagree that there only in it for money. Team Angle are good athletes and can put on a hell of a show! Im also pretty sure if you met them in real life you would find out that wrestling is most wrestlers LIVES, including people like Angle. Thats my 2 cents anyway :asian:


----------



## Shinobi

Yes I am a Benoit fan. There is noone on this Earth I respect more then Chris Benoit. As for Angle, heck he admitted it in the second season of Tough Enough. He had no intention of getting into it untill they started adding zero's to the contract. Which meant, he got paid  to train, he got a spot coming right in. He never earned it. There are 200 guys on the Indy scene with just as much, if not MORE ability in Pro Wrestling then him, making $10 a night trying to earn it. Meanwhile he's given a contract before he's even trained? Same with Brock. That's not right. And yes, I think Benoit should be Champion.


----------



## ace

> _Originally posted by Shinobi _
> *Yes I am a Benoit fan. There is noone on this Earth I respect more then Chris Benoit. As for Angle, heck he admitted it in the second season of Tough Enough. He had no intention of getting into it untill they started adding zero's to the contract. Which meant, he got paid  to train, he got a spot coming right in. He never earned it. There are 200 guys on the Indy scene with just as much, if not MORE ability in Pro Wrestling then him, making $10 a night trying to earn it. Meanwhile he's given a contract before he's even trained? Same with Brock. That's not right. And yes, I think Benoit should be Champion. *


_____________________________________________

He is Good But To Say That Angel/Lesnar
Did not Pay There Do's is silly.
The 1st Thing U Learn in Pro Wrestling is how to Fall

No Lets see Angel/Lesnar Learned to Fall in Wrestling.
Next Pro Wrestling is Based On Look & Reputation.

Having an Olypic Champion in The Game Brings $$$$$$
Thats Something Every Pro Wrestler wants.

Angel Pays his Do's Every Time He does a moon sault
Last Time I Remember That Does Not Happen on The Mat

There Are & Were alot Of Great Pro Wrestlers That got in Do To There Fathers as well Wood U say They Paid there does????

Not Every Pro wrestler Set out to Be one
Shoot Dimond Dallas  did not get involved untill his Late 30s


----------



## JDenz

Good post Prim


----------



## ace

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *Good post Prim *



:cheers:


----------



## Shinobi

Depends on who you're talking about. Eric Watts? Randy Orton? The (c)Rock? No, they din't pay dues. They milked their family reputation to get where they are. Hart Brothers? Dustin Rhodes? Guys like that paid their dues. 


As for Angle bringing $$$$$$, the ratings don't lie. He's on top, and the ratings and WWE are failing. Read my post again. Paying your dues requires EARNING it. Guys such as Benoit, who Wrestled anywhere and everywhere to get to the WWE. Guys like RVD who spent years Wrestling in bingo halls for that chance. Guys like Jerry Lynn who can't get a break due to the Austins, Angles, Cripple H's. And, as I said. You got guys such as Lynn, Amazing Red, AJ Styles, Shane Douglas, Kaos, Fallen Angel, Reno, Big Vito, Buff Bagwell, ect who paid their dues, and continue to pay their dues, to make it big. Then a spot opens up and you got guys who are Olympic Champions and NAAA Champions (oh wow) being offered million dollar contracts. They haven't trained, they've never had a PRO matchup, and are getting paid ALOT of money to train in some nice cushy Gym, then once they trained they are suddenly Main Events? That isn't right. Alot of guys EARNED those spots. Those FREE RIDES these guys are getting.


----------



## ace

> _Originally posted by Shinobi _
> *Depends on who you're talking about. Eric Watts? Randy Orton? The (c)Rock? No, they din't pay dues. They milked their family reputation to get where they are. Hart Brothers? Dustin Rhodes? Guys like that paid their dues.
> 
> 
> As for Angle bringing $$$$$$, the ratings don't lie. He's on top, and the ratings and WWE are failing. Read my post again. Paying your dues requires EARNING it. Guys such as Benoit, who Wrestled anywhere and everywhere to get to the WWE. Guys like RVD who spent years Wrestling in bingo halls for that chance. Guys like Jerry Lynn who can't get a break due to the Austins, Angles, Cripple H's. And, as I said. You got guys such as Lynn, Amazing Red, AJ Styles, Shane Douglas, Kaos, Fallen Angel, Reno, Big Vito, Buff Bagwell, ect who paid their dues, and continue to pay their dues, to make it big. Then a spot opens up and you got guys who are Olympic Champions and NAAA Champions (oh wow) being offered million dollar contracts. They haven't trained, they've never had a PRO matchup, and are getting paid ALOT of money to train in some nice cushy Gym, then once they trained they are suddenly Main Events? That isn't right. Alot of guys EARNED those spots. Those FREE RIDES these guys are getting. *




I Like Most of The wrestler U Speak of
But Facts Are Facts
The ratings are Dieing do to 
The Lack of Competition
With Out WCW or ECW
The WWE has No Competition


The Rock Has Worked in the South & The Midatlatic
He worked hard to get were he got & has surpassed
his Grandfather & his Father.  

Have U ever Done Wrestling it's not
an easy sport. 

Lets Face it nothing in Life is fare
Ask The Brooklin Brawler This Guy Has Been trying To
Make Big time for Years instead He is A Whooping Boy.


----------



## Shinobi

Read my older posts. Been there, done that. Might try it again. Paying your dues comes during the time you break in. By the time a person gets to the WWE dues should allready be paid. In numerous cases as of late(Tough Enough kids, Angle, Lesnar, Benjamin), dues haven't been paid. Even Goldberg. He never paid any dues. Meanwhile you got guys, such as Navajo Warrior(one of the judges a few Raws back who attacked Steiner) who's been Wrestling the small time for 12 years to catch a break.


----------



## Master of Blades

Dont get me wrong, I admire Benoit almost as much as Angle. As I said, I dont give a monkeys *** what there like and why there in the business, if there good then there good and you CANNOT deny that Angle has talent. Also you say that Angle is on top and the ratings are falling, but I have a question, is that just Smackdowns ratings or all the WWE's. If it is smackdowns then you cant really blame JUST Angle. You and me and loads of others watch wrestling and care about the wrestlers passion etc. Others dont, they just want to see Undertaker come and Chokeslam someone and F' off. Some people dont like Benoit cuz he isnt flashy enough and so on. I just dont believe you can blame Angle without putting a little pressure on Benoit. But if your gonna put it on both then might as well go straight to the top and blame it on the creative team for putting them together in a fight for the title. On another note if it is the whole WWE's ratings then I'm willing to bet quite a lot is down to the HHH Steiner fight. I've been on a load of websites and spoken to friends and people have actually STOPPED watching RAW cuz of it. 

And about the tough enough kids. I have thought about that often, and I have kinda realised that I have Faith in the trainers like Al Snow who I have great respect for! They do have to train really hard and its not exactly like they go easy on them. Sure I may not agree with it but I would rather have them hand picked by people who have "paid there dues" then Someone who hasnt!
Just a couple more thoughts to ponder :asian:


----------



## JDenz

Not only that Angle and Benoit have been some of the best matches in the WWE.  Angle has got the talent on themic and in the ring, not only that Angle definitly paid his dues in amuture wrestling.


----------



## JDenz

there are only 10 guys a year that win NCAA's.  That's it.  Winning NCAA is the best that you can do in wrestling then the olympics.


----------



## Shinobi

Okay, now that i've got time i'll jump in. First, no he HASN'T paid his dues in the amatuers. That's like saying someone who did Karate for awhile paid his dues in say, Aikido. Or Jiu-Jitsu. 2 unrelated things. Sure he paid his dues Amatuer wise, but it stops there. And I don't care about the NCAA either way, so Lesnar winning means nothing to me.



Onto MOB's, all of WWE's ratings are in a decline. It is due to the fact, fans are sick and tired of this. They're tired of Austin, HHH, Rock, Angle, Undertaker, HBK, ect, ect. They want fresh Champions and fresh Main Events. Such as RVD, Edge, Jericho, Storm, Christian, Rhyno, even Benoit. And if you look at Smackdown, every week it's the same thing. Angle beats Benoit. Angle beats Benoit. People are sick of it and flipping the channel. You can only see, no matter how good, you can only see the same matches so many times. Steiner/HHH. Yes, it was a bad match. But not because of Steiner. Heck he carried a decent Match with Jericho. HHH blew the Match. To keep his spot. And people are just tired of that. Angle isn't fully to blame, no. But maybe if he updated his gimmick and added more depth he could help the problem. Maybe if they ditch this split roster crap and quit giving HHH his own show, it would help. Better storylines couldn't hurt. Giving the Belts to Jericho and Benoit, and having them fued with RVD, Storm, each other, ect would boost ratings. Heck I don't know anyone who wouldn't wanna see Lance Storm go head to head with Benoit. 

Personally I just feel, guys who've proven themselves and paid their dues should be picked first. Look at Lesnar. Bring him in, Lesnar who? Try and build him up, noone bought it. Noone liked him. Had to end. Was the same thing when Angle showed up. 

Now, I probably would be okay with it, but I see alot of un used talents. Guys like Billy Gunn who earned his Main Event years ago but never got it. Guys like ex WCW Wrestlers Mike Sanders and Reno. Who earned contracts. Fresh faces who should be adding depth to the roster. Guys like Vampiro, whom they could doalot with. Guys like Big Vito, who got the it factor. Indy Wrestlers Keiji Sakoda, Hollywood Yates, Horshu, Brian "Spanky" Kendrick, Derek Neirkirk, Navajo Warrior, Ghostwalker, Tom Howard, Ron Killings, Amazing Red, AJ Styles, ect. Johnny Stamboli, a guy under contract who is stuck on HEAT each week. Former WWE Wrestler Justin Credible. Those are guys who bust their butts, and could turn WWE around. And it just makes me mad that guys like Lesnar, Angle, Benjamin, ect get contracts when they aint even Pro Wrestlers, meanwhile the people i've named have busted their rear ends for the spot, and are looked over. 


That pretty much what makes me angry. Yes Angle might be a pretty good Wrestler, but there was guys who deserved the spot more. Jeff Jarrett WAS going to be tossed in the spot, but Austin refused to put him over. The blame isn't soley on Angle, or Lesnar, or Benjamin. It's on the offices hands, who seem to think their awnser is the NCAA and Amatuer Wrestling. Really, I don't blame them for taking the big dollar deals. I just stand firm in my stance that this sorta thing is wrong. And there are others who should be there.


----------



## Master of Blades

Johnny Stamboli.........now that guy! He's one of the few I will allow you to class under paying his dues


----------



## JDenz

The reason that they are taking these guys is because they are trying to sell a more realistic kind of wrestling.  More like the Japenese style.  The only thing I agree with you about is Triple H.  They do need to make him less important on Raw.    Shinobi 
you have some serious issues when it comes to wrestling lol.


----------



## Shinobi

Of course I do


----------



## JDenz

hehe


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Shinobi _
> *Of course I do  *



Its good to see such passion


----------



## Shinobi

Well I would hope so.


----------



## JDenz

lol I don't know maybe a little scary


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *lol I don't know maybe a little scary *



lol........was bout to say


----------



## Shinobi

That too.


----------



## Master of Blades

You know when you were a wrestler did you even have a Gimmick? Like a sock or coming out in your pyjamas or anything?


----------



## Shinobi

Nawww.


----------



## Shinobi

I had a gimmick, but I never used socks or mannequin heads or nothin'.


----------



## ace

> _Originally posted by Shinobi _
> *Nawww. *


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Shinobi _
> *I had a gimmick, but I never used socks or mannequin heads or nothin'. *



What was the Gimmick then?


----------



## Shinobi

I was a mack daddy player.


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Shinobi _
> *I was a mack daddy player. *



LOL :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

What was the most painful move you ever took? And did you win any kind of title? And do you really get all the babes from wrestling? :shrug:


----------



## Shinobi

The most painfull move was when a guy scrwed up and botched a Frankensteiner planting my face into the ring. I won no titles, as it wasn't even around long enough to have more then 1 Champion. Was around 6 months, which was 6 shows and then folded. Babes? Ha I wish dude. I sure could act like I did though.


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Shinobi _
> *The most painfull move was when a guy scrwed up and botched a Frankensteiner planting my face into the ring. *



OUCH! Did you ever really hurt someone or at least know that you hurt them?


----------



## JDenz

lol should have used your fingure coming out of the your pants so it looked like your weiner.  Then you could have done the peoples weiner lol.


----------



## Shinobi

First, LOL to you JDenz. That would be funny.


And yeah, when I had my 2nd Match I hurt a guy. Accidentally knee'd him in the face giving him a black eye.


LOL the peoples weiner.


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *lol should have used your fingure coming out of the your pants so it looked like your weiner.  Then you could have done the peoples weiner lol. *



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## JDenz

That's it I am going to make tough enough with that move.  if not tough enough best of back yard wrestling


----------



## Shinobi

YEAH!!!! DO IT DO IT!!!!! Send in a tape of you doing the peoples weiner!


----------



## JDenz

Lol just remember who invented it when you see it on Tuff Enough. lol.  Hey back tothe orginal subject anyone have the book?


----------



## Shinobi

I own a Harry Potter book. That count?


----------



## JDenz

lol no the hogan book


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Shinobi _
> *I own a Harry Potter book. That count? *



You've turned into a right little comedian these days :rofl:


----------



## KatGurl

what's the hogan book?


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> * what's the hogan book?  *



Hulk Hogans #1 Best seller


----------



## Shinobi

Yep. You can just call me Shinobi Chong man. Comedian #1.


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Shinobi _
> *Yep. You can just call me Shinobi Chong man. Comedian #1. *



I think I will just stick to Shinobi...........:shrug:


----------



## Shinobi

Whichever dude


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Shinobi _
> *Whichever dude *



And to think I thought you were the quiet type :2xbird:


----------



## JDenz

Does anyone know if it is interesting?  Or did he just do the sell out thing and not write anything controversial


----------



## Shinobi

Hulk Hogan sell out? Dude get real. That'll never happen.


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Shinobi _
> *Hulk Hogan sell out? Dude get real. That'll never happen. *




So your a bald ninja who's emotionally attached to Hulk Hogan and likes to harrass Martial Talk losers during the day.......I take it you like to date Blind girls as well? :rofl:


----------



## Shinobi

Who says i'm bald?


And yes I have nothing but respect for Hulk Hogan. 



No I don't date blind girls.


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Shinobi _
> *Who says i'm bald?
> 
> 
> And yes I have nothing but respect for Hulk Hogan.
> 
> 
> 
> No I don't date blind girls. *



Just had to go and ruin the joke for me didnt you.........:shrug:


----------



## Shinobi

But of course.


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Shinobi _
> *But of course. *



Damn Ninja's :shrug:


----------



## JDenz

lol Hogan sold out going NWO lol.


----------



## Shinobi

Damn pasty children.



Nahh he didn't sell out. He found his home. nWo 4 Life.


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Shinobi _
> *Nahh he didn't sell out. He found his home. nWo 4 Life. *




Are you kidding me?  Did they form the NWO again ?


----------



## JDenz

Where do you think the old time wrestlers came fom the amutures.   

   BY the way I read Hogans book it was okay.


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *Where do you think the old time wrestlers came fom the amutures.
> 
> BY the way I read Hogans book it was okay. *



LOL........thanks for the review


----------



## JDenz

Well it was only okay.  He really didn't get into to much detail of his life.  Everything that he said in the book a real hogan fan knew anyway.  He only had one page on his steroid use.  I was pretty disapointed by it.  The only thing I found out that I didn't know is how bad his knee really is.


----------

